# Suns fans: Enjoy, and don’t fret over the lottery



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Dan Bickley, columnist azcentral sports Thu Nov 14, 2013 7:21 AM
> 
> College basketball just staged a Final Four in November, showcasing the three best players from a historic crop of freshmen.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...x-suns-fans-enjoy-dont-fret-over-lottery.html


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty much voicing the feelings of many Suns fans right now. 5-3 and its a long season.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Even if the Suns somehow end up in the playoffs I'm okay with it, because the team is legitimately fun to watch and has a bunch of off-the-book assets going forward. Obviously it would be optimal to have a chance to bring in a possible superstar (especially at SF) via the draft, but right now the worst case scenario for the Suns looks like a legitimate shot at big time free agents and a handful of first round picks.

Overall very impressed with McD thus far.


----------

